# Introducing Tonks



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, I named her Tonks. Like from Harry Potter. And I think it fits She's so wonderful.



















And she was trying to bathe in her water dish. So I gave her a mist bath and she loved it. Here's the end result:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She looks so tiny in the 1st picture. She looks like a good bird. Have lots of fun with her!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww soooo adorable shes a cutie for sure!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, makes me miss having baby ‘tiels! Very cute name, she is so precious!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

_Sooooo cute_! I love baby birdies. :lovebirds:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

she is SO precious!  congrats.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww she's lovely congrats


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful bird. Congrats!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She's gorgeous







love the name! Suits her nicely


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tonks is gorgeous,i really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Love pearls  How do you know the gender for sure?


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

The breeder was 100% confident that She's a girl. He has a lot of experience. If she ends up being a boy, Oh Well. Lol.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute!! Love wet tiels!


----------

